# Cowan lake temp



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Anyone know what the water temp is?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

I fished Cowan with my four year old son from 3 to 5 this afternoon and we caught about 10 crappie. Bites were slow and timid.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

yes, from the bank


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

What are lake conditions after this rain?
Muddy? Temp.? 
Are fish biting?,
I have 8 yr old step-grandson I want him to experience CATCHING!! fish.
Plan on being there Sunday, any info will be appreciated.
His step-dad, my son wants to take him before he leaves for Afghanistan next week!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Add me to the list of those wondering about the lake conditions. I know that on Wednesday the water clarity was pretty good. Now I am wondering if Thursday's rains has turned the lake muddy.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cowan usually looks pretty muddy when we get the amount of rain that we got thursday and friday. Plus with the cool down, fishing from the bank is probably not going to go well this weekend


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Caught 29 keepers yesterday on jigs. The wind was a killer. When we could stay out of the wind we would get into a few here and there. It was pretty slow fishing though. We caught the majority of our fish about the last 20 mins off a lay down in deep water. My buddy caught 7 out of 7 cast off the same tree. With the warm weather coming its just gonna get better. Water temps was anywhere between 50 and 54


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

THANKS to all of you for info !!!


----------

